# 243 Remington ammo for sale



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

*I have 2 1/2 boxes of 100 gr core-lokt for sale. No longer have a 243 so don't need. $40.00 for the lot. PM if interested.*sold pending payment


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey I would like to get bullets don't know if I'm text u or everyone


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Sold


----------

